# chiusura per periodo di riposo



## MaB65

Salve.
Avrei bisogno di tradurre, per una struttura ricettiva di tipo bed and breakfast, 
la frase 
"e rimane chiuso per il riposo annuale dal 20 dicembre al 20 gennaio" 
(oppure "e rimane chiuso ogni anno per riposo dal 20 dicembre al 20 gennaio").

Grazie in anticipo a chi vorra' aiutarmi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E tu come lo tradurresti?


----------



## MaB65

Paulfromitaly said:


> E tu come lo tradurresti?



Veramente io non saprei dove mettere le mani, 
anche perche' in francese sono autodidatta, 
e se scrivo come minimo manco sistematicamente tutti gli accenti. 
I committenti del sito 
hanno fatto fare a suo tempo una traduzione "professionale" del grosso dei testi, 
ma quando si tratta di piccole modifiche 
(come questa dell'aggiunta dell'indicazione del periodo di chiusura) 
fanno ricorso - orrore, orrore! - al traduttore automatico di Google, 
io mi ribello... pero' ovviamente non ho da spendere per le traduzioni.
Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

È sempre bello essere sinceri .
"Fermé pour congés annuels du 20 décembre au 20 janvier". Non è necessario precisare _ogni anno_, dato che il riposo è _annuale_.
Ciao MaB65 .


----------



## MaB65

matoupaschat said:


> È sempre bello essere sinceri .
> "Fermé pour congés annuels du 20 décembre au 20 janvier". Non è necessario precisare _ogni anno_, dato che il riposo è _annuale_.
> Ciao MaB65 .



Merci bien!


----------



## Valpolicello

ps : se hai dei dubbi sugli accenti delle parole francesi, scrivi tutto in maiuscolo : al contrario dell'italiano, non saranno obbligatori in questo caso, salvandoti una buona percentuale di errori grammaticali...

sauvée = SAUVEE


----------

